# Backcountry skiing a leading cause of Global Warming



## killclimbz (Aug 10, 2007)

Serious bummer. I am going to have to rethink what I am doing...

Ketchup Soup: Backcountry Skiing Causes Global Warming | Blog | Teton Gravity Research


----------



## West Baden Iron (Jan 31, 2013)

> According to climatologists, the two-month surge in usage of the word “EPIC!” is responsible for the wildfires that are currently decimating the state.


That made me laugh.


----------



## AcroPhile (Dec 3, 2010)

Amazing, all the nuances of Colorado weather finally explained! 



> It snowed and backcountry gear sales skyrocketed,” points out Towns. “The following winter was one of Colorado’s warmest. Fires ravaged the state. Colorado only saw a late comeback in winter this year because the majority of backcountry users had just plain given up—restoring normal weather patterns



and..



> According to climatologists, the two-month surge in usage of the word “EPIC!” is responsible for the wildfires that are currently decimating the state.


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

I blame all those front rangers. How are we locals supposed to get epic in our skin tracks and impress Becky at the Backcountry Brewery. Lets be honest we locals keep these mountains open none of you Boulder and Denverites!


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

They kept talking about telemarking and telemark boots, and while skiers are tolerable I had to stop reading the freeheeling nonsense.

I am already convinced that most of our local problems are caused by these malfeasant fucks, extending the blame of the shit that spews from their faceholes to global warming is fine with me.


----------



## koi (May 16, 2013)

No mention of snowboarding, so I guess even the environmentalist realize which sport is better.


----------



## Donutz (May 12, 2010)

I think the funniest part is the disclaimer at the end where they spell out to the humour-impaired that THIS IS HUMOUR. DON'T TAKE IT SERIOUSLY. PLEASE DON'T SUE US.

FMWABS.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

koi said:


> No mention of snowboarding, so I guess even the environmentalist realize which sport is better.


First line in the article (emphasis added):


> An alarming new study has sent the ski industry into a frenzy after announcing that backcountry skiing *and snowboarding* have caused dramatic increases in global warming.


Reading is hard...


----------

